# The Grand Fuels & Oils Weight Page



## Zipper730 (Nov 2, 2017)

This is something that usually is found piecemeal all over the place, so I figure it's a good idea to just have one big page that's got all the pounds per gallon data.

So far what I got is the following...

Piston engine fuels used by the USAAF, USN, RAF & RN FAA: 6.02 lbs/gallon (US)
Engine oils used by the USAAF/USN & RAF: ~7.5 lbs/gallon (US)
JP-4: 6.55 lbs/gal
JP-5: 6.84 lbs/gal

I could use data on the following

Piston-engine fuels & oils used by the Luftwaffe
Piston-engine fuels & oils used by the USSR during WWII and Korea
Early gas-turbine fuels & oils used by the Luftwaffe
Early gas-turbine fuels & oils used by the USSR
Early gas-turbine fuels & oils used by the USAAF/USAF
Early gas-turbine fuels & oils used by the RAF & RN:FAA
Gas-Turbine Fuels & Oils used by the USSR from 1953-1991


----------



## Zipper730 (Nov 14, 2017)

Nobody have anything?


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 14, 2017)

Pretty much gasoline is gasoline.

Jet is jet fuel and lubricating oil is lubricating oil.

sources may differ a bit a bit, especially going out to the 2nd decimal place, just about all of these products are going to be within a few percent of each other. That is lub oil to lub oil, etc. 

Even early jet fuel (kerosene) only varied from 0.78 to 0.81 specific gravity over three grades of US fuel and one British fuel. 
JP-1,JP-2 and JP-3 falling on or between the weights you gave for JP-4 & 5. 

One chart I have (small and skimpy for western fuels/oil, 1948) lists densities at 60 degrees F (15.5C). temperature is going to affect weight to volume as much and probably more than source or country of origin from a practical standpoint.


----------



## Zipper730 (Nov 15, 2017)

Shortround6 said:


> Even early jet fuel (kerosene) only varied from 0.78 to 0.81 specific gravity over three grades of US fuel and one British fuel.


6.5 to 6.75 lbs/gal?


----------



## Zipper730 (Dec 17, 2017)

Shortround6 said:


> One chart I have (small and skimpy for western fuels/oil, 1948) lists densities at 60 degrees F (15.5C).


Could you post that?


----------



## Denniss (Dec 17, 2017)

Luftwaffe Piston engine oil was about 0.91 kg/liter
Luftwaffe Piston engine fuel varied between 0.74 and 0.78 kg/liter. It seems B4 fuel was originally 0.76 kg/l (Bf 109E/F, Ju87B, Fw 190A-1 load plans) but later became 0.74kg/l (Bf 109G-6, Ju 87D load plans). C3 fuel is calculated with 0.78kg/l in Fw 190 A-6 to A-8 load plans.
Jumo 004 jet fuel was calculated with 0.84 kg/liter (Ar 234 load plan)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Dec 17, 2017)

Denniss said:


> Luftwaffe Piston engine oil was about 0.91 kg/liter


Which would be approximately 7.594318 lbs/US Gallon



> Luftwaffe Piston engine fuel varied between 0.74 and 0.78 kg/liter. It seems B4 fuel was originally 0.76 kg/l (Bf 109E/F, Ju87B, Fw 190A-1 load plans) but later became 0.74kg/l (Bf 109G-6, Ju 87D load plans). C3 fuel is calculated with 0.78kg/l in Fw 190 A-6 to A-8 load plans.


So...

Early B4 Fuel: 6.342507 lbs/US Gallon

Later B4 Fuel: 6.175599 lbs/US Gallon
C3 Fuel: 6.509415 lbs/US Gallon



> Jumo 004 jet fuel was calculated with 0.84 kg/liter (Ar 234 load plan)


Which if my math is right, is 7.01014 lbs/US gallon?


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 17, 2017)

Zipper730 said:


> Early B4 Fuel: 6.342507 lbs/US Gallon
> 
> Later B4 Fuel: 6.175599 lbs/US Gallon




The difference is about 17lbs per hundred US gallons. You might get that kind of difference if fueling up on a hot day or a cold day. 
Most of the differences have little, if any, practical value.


----------



## Zipper730 (Dec 18, 2017)

Shortround6 said:


> Most of the differences have little, if any, practical value.


The amounts are noteworthy in that they are heavier than fuels used in the US/UK...


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 9, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 12, 2018)

Okay, I'm adding some stuff about things I've found with German fuels

http://www.wwiiaircraftperformance.org/Analysis_German_Fuels.pdf

German Blue Fuel B.4
Specific Gravity: 0.7408
Pounds per Gallon: 6.1823
Octane: 69.5


----------

